# D12 Wins DPOY Again



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> ORLANDO, Fla. (AP) -- Dwight Howard turned to Orlando Magic general manager Otis Smith, somewhat unsure how to answer the question.
> 
> Already the youngest player ever with two NBA defensive player of the year awards, just how many could he eventually win?
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/04/20/player.of.year.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt1

Congrats to Dwight. Well deserved.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I concur, well deserved. I smeel a three-peat


----------

